# i have decided to get a dankung slingshot



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

the chines slingshot i got off of Amazon the forks started to bend so i decided that i'm going to get a dankung slingshot i was thinking of getting the black palm thunder or the jungle hunter 2 which one do you think will bee the best for target practice and hunting rabbits squirrels etc and what bands do you recommend for hunting with a 10mm lead ball :nono:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Jungle Hunter 2 and rarely shoot it. It is uncomfortable for long shooting sessions and the round top rings are a pain. I bent the forks about 15 degrees toward me to eliminate the centering problem. The Black Palm Thunder is the same basic design.

I would recommend spending a bit more and getting an Agile Toucan or similar. It's more comfortable to shoot and the band centering problem is cured. You can also tie on flats.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I would get somthing with a more scalloped tip. It will aid in centering the tubes. The black palm thunder is kinda hard to do that with. Here is one more like I mean. Now you do not have to get this model there are other models like it too. Just giving you an example.  http://www.dankung.com/emart/axe-hunter-dankung-hunting-slingshot-p-247.html?zenid=n51e47t7qh08t8juiv52f7nrt5


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with Henry as well here wolf. There are some models avail that will do both. If your looking for just mainly tube use then go with a more pronounced scallop. Have fun shopping


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> I have a Jungle Hunter 2 and rarely shoot it. It is uncomfortable for long shooting sessions and the round top rings are a pain. I bent the forks about 15 degrees toward me to eliminate the centering problem. The Black Palm Thunder is the same basic design.
> 
> I would recommend spending a bit more and getting an Agile Toucan or similar. It's more comfortable to shoot and the band centering problem is cured. You can also tie on flats.


is it tough and will it fit in a side pouch


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

is it tough and will it fit in a side pouch

I have a Jungle Hunter 2 and rarely shoot it. It is uncomfortable for long shooting sessions and the round top rings are a pain. I bent the forks about 15 degrees toward me to eliminate the centering problem. The Black Palm Thunder is the same basic design.

I would recommend spending a bit more and getting an Agile Toucan or similar. It's more comfortable to shoot and the band centering problem is cured. You can also tie on flats.

It's tough, but without knowing the dimensions of the side pouch, I can't answer that question. Here's a link to it and for specs, scroll down. As a bonus, this model was designed by one of our own, e-shot.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/agile-toucan-the-first-small-size-global-dankung-slingshot-p-395.html

Here's a review.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8518-agile-toucan/?hl=%2Be-shot+%2Btoucan#entry88678


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the ergonomic full size dan kung luck ring. The 17/45 or 20/50 ether one for hunting. I have taken rabbit , squirrel , dove and a few copperheads with the set up. Remember if you forks tube installation gaps are to wide. Put it in the vice to close them a bit. I really like pinky hole in this fork. Shoots very accurate. I have hunting pictures with this slingshot, but not being hunting section I best not put them up in this post.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Be dog this is hunting section. See what I can find.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

leadball said:


> I'm a big fan of the ergonomic full size dan kung luck ring. The 17/45 or 20/50 ether one for hunting. I have taken rabbit , squirrel , dove and a few copperheads with the set up. Remember if you forks tube installation gaps are to wide. Put it in the vice to close them a bit. I really like pinky hole in this fork. Shoots very accurate. I have hunting pictures with this slingshot, but not being hunting section I best not put them up in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you think about the ergonomic pocket thunder


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i have 4 dankungs

luckring

cougar

palm thunder

panther

i like them all and am just getting used to the palm thunder

without doubt though the panther is the one which i am most accurate with .

it didn,t take long to master once i realised the best method to shoot it for me.

it can be held in a variety of ways and can use flats or tubes.

the frame has cut outs for the tubes to sit in so they are always centered.

it is a bit larger than my other dankungs and doesn,t slip in and out of my pocket as easily [which is where the palm thunder comes in] but i can live with that.

my friend has tried all my dankungs and he has now got a panther.

as mentioned above i think the toucan would be a good choice , but i haven,t tried one yet


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I looked at the pocket thunder. I like it, and find its a little larger the the full size ergo luck ring. In order to shoot a smaller slingshots I turn the pouch 90 Degrees so that my thumb is aiming down the slingshot handle. I also think that for a person that has fork hits on occasions as I had and still do at times would be a little better off with a larger fork. Just trying to make your dankung experience a good one. I apologize for the miss. Was a flyer

Also if you see one wrapped in a way so that your able to use the pinkie hole. I think you will like that.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

video didn't post. I messed up and used up my high speed data.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

leadball said:


> Be dog this is hunting section. See what I can find.


what style of aiming do you use for hunting


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Instinctive maybe. My draw hand is pulled back behind my ear. I have no reference as to where it's at. I just pull back to it feels like everything lined up, and let the pouch go. I've done this thousands of times and am getting a feel for when I holding on the mark. Over time I learning that the time held at full draw will effect the speed your band will react. Also I think there something to be said about holding the pouch consistently. Don't sqeeze to hard on the pouch, and Tran your I to pick and hold a spot. Shoot so much that you muscles learn what you won't to do. If you plan to post something up on YouTube . Have plenty film on hand when you start.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

leadball said:


> Instinctive maybe. My draw hand is pulled back behind my ear. I have no reference as to where it's at. I just pull back to it feels like everything lined up, and let the pouch go. I've done this thousands of times and am getting a feel for when I holding on the mark. Over time I learning that the time held at full draw will effect the speed your band will react. Also I think there something to be said about holding the pouch consistently. Don't sqeeze to hard on the pouch, and Tran your I to pick and hold a spot. Shoot so much that you muscles learn what you won't to do. If you plan to post something up on YouTube . Have plenty film on hand when you start.


do you have any good idea on a good training for instinctive shooting for beginners


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

the panther,axe hunter,and the classic models are your best bet!,it comes with an OK tube set for hunting,but switch different bandsets for hunting and target,2040 for target,and 1745 for hunting,


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

There's a guy on youtube . Goes by pfshooter. He a good one to watch along with the Rufus Hussey vidios. You'll find both have things about the way they shoot that you may like and wont to keep for yourself. Some of there techniques wont care for. At least for now if your like me . For instant Rufus can shoot rocks very well. So far I can not. Therefore I pass. As for pfshooter he can shoot anything he can put a band on very well. With any king of grip on the pouch and fork. Again I'll pass. Hard for me to find 3 or 4 forks I can shoot fair. Both men are masters In my way of thinking.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

would you be able to use the shooting style that bill hays uses with the ergonomic pocket thunder :nono:


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Some of dankung's fox series slingshots could work better then the pocket thunder. Dankung has installed little site on those for that purpose. That what I think the little indentions are for. :what: Most likely any slingshot could be aimed. If Bill see your question. He could best answer. Go over to one of his post and ask. I just read a great post by him on the pocket predator sub forum section of this forum. About most asked questions.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

snailllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


----------

